# Komme nicht ins BIOS rein!



## sgnich (17. November 2004)

hi, ich will meinen PC formatieren...
aber der will net ins BIOS rein! 

brauche hilfe.. hab gesucht, aber nichts gefunden


basti


----------



## Hosenwäscher (17. November 2004)

Du meinst die Fetplatte formatieren und das kannst du auch so machen: Start - Ausführen - CMD - dann "format c:" eingeben und Enter drücken dann prüft er den Laufwerknamen und das Dateisystem und fragt dich obe du wirklich willst und dann bestätigst du und wartest.


----------



## generador (17. November 2004)

Welches Betriebssystem willste denn installieren

bei XP und 2K einfach die CD ins Laufwerk schieben und lesen
Bei Win98 und ME einfach booten und mit CD-Rom unterstützung starten
danach hast du die Dos-Shell und kannst da format dein_laufwerk: eingeben und formatieren

wenn du die Partitionen ändern willst geht das unter Win98 mit fdisk in der shell und bei XP einfach im bootmenü der cd

oder willst du nur ändern das es von der cd Bootet.

wenn dem so ist entweder "F1" "F2" oder "entf" drücken dann solltest du ins bios kommen
es steht übrigens im Handbuch und im ersten Bootsccreen was du drücken musst


----------



## cybaer6 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ins BIOS kommst Du meist mit der ENTF-Taste, oder F2 rein.

CyBÄR


----------



## ferrari2k (22. Oktober 2008)

So, jetzt moment. Wenn du eine 98 CD einlegst und Win XP plattmachen willst, dann würdest du mit format c: irgendeine deiner Datenpartitionen löschen, da 98 keine NTFS Partitionen erkennt. Ein bissel mehr Info, welches System du hast und was du installieren willst wäre hilfreich.


----------



## CSANecromancer (23. Oktober 2008)

Sonst geht's noch?  Eine 4 Jahre alte Threadleiche ausgraben. Einfach kein Taktgefühl die Jugend von heute...


----------

